# Tein Springs



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are they good or not.....drop 2.4 front and 1.2 rear?http://www.optauto.com/webstore/pro...riation=&aitem=15&mitem=16&back=yes&dept=1438


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Too much of a slam if you ask me. Anything with a 1/2" drop around for you guys? H&R?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

man dont waste your time going on those sites, go on ebay they are like 120+shipping..

i know 3 people who are running tien - S springs, and his ride is very good.. looks good because the wheel well is even.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If you dont care about performace and ride quality they are fine.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im gettin these soon i hope. and yea, on ebay lots cheaper.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *If you dont care about performace and ride quality they are fine. *


 yes I do...I care about performance and ride quality


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

just get em and find out for yourself, im sure tein doesnt make a product that is THAT bad.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Haha, niether does APC, Pacesetter, and Ractive.

ANY company will make any shitty product if they know they will profit--and profit greatly from it.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

hmmm, unfortunitly that is true. but still, learn the hard way if need be. and if u dont like em, ill buy em from ya.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

are we talking about using stock struts? BTW i have a friend who put them on his galant and loved the ride


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *yes I do...I care about performance and ride quality *


Then stay away from them. I am a Tein owner(SS coilovers) and I still am not afraid to say the S-tech springs will suck on a Sentra. Way to much of a drop in front. The Struts will bottom like crazy.


----------

